# DW mini photo comp number 1 for 2014



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the first DW photo comp for 2014.

I will be running this on my own so please stick with me.

The rules: *Please read them carefully.*

1. Entrants must have a minimum of 50 posts.
2. All pictures must be a maximum of 800x600 including borders.
3. Pictures posted must be you own work. No time frames.
4. Pictures posted of children must have the expressed permission of parent or guardian.
5. One entry per person only.
6. There will be ten days to post entries and then ten days for voting.
7. No discussions will be entered into.
8. No prizes, just a winner.

The theme for this comp will be Textures.

Good luck all!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)




----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's my entry: -


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks to all who have entered so far.:thumb:


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

[/URL]DJM_1769 by davemmo5, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

*Now closed*

Thanks for the entries all. I will post up a poll soon. Good luck!


----------

